# الاجابة ب نعم ام لا



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (25 يونيو 2012)

*لو جاوبت بنعم او لا 
المنتدى هيرفض لقلة عدد الحروف
الاجابة بتاعتى هى 
نعم 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *لو جاوبت بنعم او لا
> المنتدى هيرفض لقلة عدد الحروف
> الاجابة بتاعتى هى
> نعم
> *​



هههههههههههه يا مصحصح يا جوجو:59:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 يونيو 2012)

نـــــــعـــــــــــم​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> نـــــــعـــــــــــم​




ميرسي لمرورك يا باشا


----------



## مسرة (25 يونيو 2012)

لا اعلــمـ .. ففي بعض الاوقات اراهم يفهموني لابعد درجة 
و احيان اراهم بعيدين بعد السماء عن الارض 
​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2012)

مسرة قال:


> لا اعلــمـ .. ففي بعض الاوقات اراهم يفهموني لابعد درجة
> و احيان اراهم بعيدين بعد السماء عن الارض
> ​




ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## ohannes (25 يونيو 2012)

نعم ....روزي 86 ....تفهمني

:new8:​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2012)

ohannes قال:


> نعم ....روزي 86 ....تفهمني
> 
> :new8:​




ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 يونيو 2012)

اذا لم اجد من يفهمنى اكون انسان مجنون نعم الناس تفهمنى


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (25 يونيو 2012)

Yes ....! Jesus Christ


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

*لا لم اجد احد يفهمنى نهائى
وحدو بابا يسوع يفهمنى 
دون انطق كلمة ولا حتى
حرف واحد وميرسى 
يا زوزى لموضوعك الجميل
ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكى
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يونيو 2012)

نعم اجد من يفهمني
كتيييييير
​


----------



## marcelino (25 يونيو 2012)

لا للاسف​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اذا لم اجد من يفهمنى اكون انسان مجنون نعم الناس تفهمنى




شكرا يا استاذي


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2012)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Yes ....! Jesus Christ



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *لا لم اجد احد يفهمنى نهائى
> وحدو بابا يسوع يفهمنى
> دون انطق كلمة ولا حتى
> حرف واحد وميرسى
> ...




نورت يا سمير


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نعم اجد من يفهمني
> كتيييييير
> ​




نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> لا للاسف​




شكرا ليك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يونيو 2012)

*معنديش إجابه محدده----*
* قد يفهمونى فى بعض المواقف-- و قد لا يفهمونى فى الاخرى--*
* لكنى اعتقد انه مفيش حد هيقدر يفهم حد بنسبه 100% 100 على وجه الارض-- قد تعلو النسبه بس اعتقد محدش هيقدر يفحم الواحد غير هو نفسه و ربه-*
* المشكله إن فى كتير مش فهمين نفسهم اصلا!!!*


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2012)

معاكي حق يا حبوا

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2012)

اينعم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2012)

*نعـــــــــــــم​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اينعم




ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *نعـــــــــــــم​*




ميرسي ليك


----------



## treaz (3 يوليو 2012)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2012)

*السؤال رغم بساطته الا انه عميق فى معناه 
بشكر ربنا فى حياتى اشخاص قدروا يفهمونى بجد 
ميرررسى يا قمررر *


----------



## white.angel (6 يوليو 2012)

*امى تفهمنى .... واحياناً تشرحنى لنفسى ....*
*هى الوحيده حتى الان التى اجدها تفهمنى كما انا ....*
*وبأنتظار البيه ... لما نشوف هيفهم ولا هيبقى مخه تخين*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *امى تفهمنى .... واحياناً تشرحنى لنفسى ....*
> *هى الوحيده حتى الان التى اجدها تفهمنى كما انا ....*
> *وبأنتظار البيه ... لما نشوف هيفهم ولا هيبقى مخه تخين*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*​




*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*قلة قليلة مندسة بيفهموا بعض من قليلى*

*ومستنى الهانم اللى ربنا ينورلى والقاها وتحسن صورة جنسها*

*+++*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يوليو 2012)

*لا  الكل ينظر الى الخارج لكن الجوهر  لا  والف لا.​*


----------



## white.angel (6 يوليو 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *قلة قليلة مندسة بيفهموا بعض من قليلى*
> 
> ...


*انت بتغش منى **:budo:
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Critic (6 يوليو 2012)

اذا كان انا مش عارف افهم نفسى بالكامل ! اكيد مش لاقى حد يفهمنى بالكامل , لما افهم نفسى انا الأول


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انت بتغش منى **:budo:
> هههههههههههههههه
> *​




*لا لا

انا مستنى من سنين

انتى مستنية من كام

+++*​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (7 يوليو 2012)

لا .........كنت اعتقد اني لقيت حد يفهمي .....لكن للأسف طلعت كذبة و ما لقيت حد يفهمني لحد دلوقتي....


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2012)

treaz قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا




نورتي الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السؤال رغم بساطته الا انه عميق فى معناه
> بشكر ربنا فى حياتى اشخاص قدروا يفهمونى بجد
> ميرررسى يا قمررر *




ميرسي ليكي يا دونا


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *امى تفهمنى .... واحياناً تشرحنى لنفسى ....*
> *هى الوحيده حتى الان التى اجدها تفهمنى كما انا ....*
> *وبأنتظار البيه ... لما نشوف هيفهم ولا هيبقى مخه تخين*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*​




ههههههههههههه ربنا يوفقك يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *قلة قليلة مندسة بيفهموا بعض من قليلى*
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه وبردو ربنا يوفقك وتلاقيها


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *لا  الكل ينظر الى الخارج لكن الجوهر  لا  والف لا.​*




شكرا لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> اذا كان انا مش عارف افهم نفسى بالكامل ! اكيد مش لاقى حد يفهمنى بالكامل , لما افهم نفسى انا الأول




ميرسي ليك علي مرورك يا كريتك


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لا .........كنت اعتقد اني لقيت حد يفهمي .....لكن للأسف طلعت كذبة و ما لقيت حد يفهمني لحد دلوقتي....




ربنا يكون معاك وتلاقي


----------

